# Big Buck Breeding Smaller Does



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

If I got a 3/4 boer buck and bred him with pygmy/mini alpine does, would the babies be to big for the does to carry?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Imo i wouldnt try it. I dont think there would be that much of a problem during preg. But i would worry about delivery. I dont know much about pigmys but when my doe had a csection i was looking around for info and most of the sites were about pigmys having csections so it sounds like they are at a bit of a risk to start with. I look for having small kids at birth so i dont over feed them while pregnant and the smallest kid was 6lbs and the largest 15lbs but 8 was the most common


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

I WOULDN'T breed ! She could have problems and you could loose your doe IMHO


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

DO NOT!! Pygmies can easily have birthing issues and to add to it by breeding them to a large breed buck is asking for a C-section or the loss of your doe.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I agree with what Stacey said. Pygmies can sometimes have hard births as it is, and breeding a pygmy mix to a full-sized buck could be deadly to them.


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

I bred my Nubian buck to my pygmy doe last year. The breeding its self wasn't an accident, but later I realized it wasn't be safe. Luckliy with HARD pulling on the first one, she was fine. I won't do it again though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree... boers and boer crosses are too big for her....


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I sure would not do that.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Not a good idea! I would never breed a larger or potentially larger breed buck to a smaller breed doe.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I wouldnt do that..Pygmy goats have a hard enough time as it is but adding the lare boer genes to it is almost asking for a disaster.


----------

